# Using espresso from the night before?



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Just taken delivery of a small stainless thermos flask from British Gypsum (I'm a plasterer btw..) as it was a freebie. Just thinking that it's too much faff for me to make coffee when I get up as I'm usually rushing. So.. If I made a couple of espros the night before, then put in my flask and topped with hot water (long black stylee) would the espro degrade overnight in the fridge? Just a thought..


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I don't see why it would, put your hot water on top and give it a shake and it should be fine?


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Rhys said:


> Just taken delivery of a small stainless thermos flask from British Gypsum (I'm a plasterer btw..) as it was a freebie. Just thinking that it's too much faff for me to make coffee when I get up as I'm usually rushing. So.. If I made a couple of espros the night before, then put in my flask and topped with hot water (long black stylee) would the espro degrade overnight in the fridge? Just a thought..


Errrrr why would you put it in the fridge?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Was just thinking it might even be better pulling shots the night before and topping up than it would be grinding coffee and taking it to work to brew later in the day. At least the shot is pulled while the grind is fresh.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Just what I'm thinking.. Might make one now and try it.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Drewster said:


> Errrrr why would you put it in the fridge?


Errrrr so dust and cats can't get to it, keep it fresher until morning.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Rhys said:


> Errrrr so dust and cats can't get to it, keep it fresher until morning.


Yeh, everyone knows dust and cats ruin espresso in a thermos!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

GCGlasgow said:


> Yeh, everyone knows dust and cats ruin espresso in a thermos!


Too right! Gotta spread the word..


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Rhys said:


> Errrrr so dust and cats can't get to it, keep it fresher until morning.





GCGlasgow said:


> Yeh, everyone knows dust and cats ruin espresso in a thermos!





Rhys said:


> Too right! Gotta spread the word..


Only if they can get the lid off........ and we all know cats only have little hands.......

and dust has very tiny hands.....

Why don't you put the thermos in the oven - them cats hate ovens!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Mark I think it is from coffee geek maintains that espresso degrades rapidly. Hence his Hatred of 'cold brew' made from cooled espresso, or maybe it's all cold brew. Can't remember, he says don't bottle coffee products basically. Once you've made the coffee the shelf life is very short.

But try it and see what it tastes like. If it fails you could make up some Brewed and fill the flask with it?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I'll try brewed tonight, trouble is in a steel thermos it'll be cold the next day.


----------



## insatiableOne (Jul 29, 2015)

You could always do a French press while getting ready, dump the shots in, plenty of wake up power in that. I do that plus throw in two cups (90 g) of protein powder, delicious.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

risky said:


> Mark I think it is from coffee geek maintains that espresso degrades rapidly. Hence his Hatred of 'cold brew' made from cooled espresso, or maybe it's all cold brew. Can't remember, he says don't bottle coffee products basically. Once you've made the coffee the shelf life is very short.
> 
> But try it and see what it tastes like. If it fails you could make up some Brewed and fill the flask with it?


I'm gonna go and rock the boat here a little bit, as I've changed my (and a few others, so far) opinion on cold brews somewhat. I've found that I, and also others that I have given blind taste testers to, actually prefer a hot brewed drink that has gone cold and been chilled for a few days/weeks a lot more than cold-brew itself. By no means conclusive, but both of a pair of quite well known cold brewers were stumped at their last visit to me!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

insatiableOne said:


> You could always do a French press while getting ready, dump the shots in, plenty of wake up power in that. I do that plus throw in two cups (90 g) of protein powder, delicious.


Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrm. Nah ta.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

French press + cold espresso + whey derived Protien powder ?

hmmm ... Are you using the same bean for the French as the espresso ... Or if they are different how are you managing the blend ?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I think they meant dump the french press 'shots' into the thermos.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Scotford said:


> I'm gonna go and rock the boat here a little bit, as I've changed my (and a few others, so far) opinion on cold brews somewhat. I've found that I, and also others that I have given blind taste testers to, actually prefer a hot brewed drink that has gone cold and been chilled for a few days/weeks a lot more than cold-brew itself. By no means conclusive, but both of a pair of quite well known cold brewers were stumped at their last visit to me!


Towards the end of what is called summer in Scotland I was making Chemex and letting it cool for cold brew instead of traditional long steep. Didn't quite have the same mouthfeel but preferred the flavour.



Scotford said:


> Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrm. Nah ta.


Even as a man who drank tuna blended with orange juice as a post-gym snack during my skint uni days (and didn't think it was too bad), this sounds horrific


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Ah ... Well that is an improvement then ..... Banana, vanilla or chocolate protein powder ??? ... Or is that dependant on your brew ?

Why hey don't we have a dedicated section about this ... It goes beyond brewing


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I read it as french press, espresso and protein powder as well, but now I'm not sure - either way with the protein powder (which one?) it sounds erm, interesting?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> drank tuna blended with orange juice


Quoted for *morbid* prosperity.

And yeah I've been finding that fruitier coffees get a wider taste range, brewed then cooled, than with cold immersion. Not actually tried making cold drip myself as I have no want for more equipment of that size (just yet) but have tried a few and still not wowed like I have been cooling a decently brewed pourover.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Scotford said:


> I have no want for more equipment of that size (just yet)


I read the words but they dont compute!!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I can't quite believe I actually typed them myself to be honest. I guess I'm quite happy with my what I am already crowding my kitchen with.


----------



## insatiableOne (Jul 29, 2015)

h1udd said:


> French press + cold espresso + whey derived Protien powder ?
> 
> hmmm ... Are you using the same bean for the French as the espresso ... Or if they are different how are you managing the blend ?





Scotford said:


> I think they meant dump the french press 'shots' into the thermos.





jlarkin said:


> I read it as french press, espresso and protein powder as well, but now I'm not sure - either way with the protein powder (which one?) it sounds erm, interesting?





h1udd said:


> Ah ... Well that is an improvement then ..... Banana, vanilla or chocolate protein powder ??? ... Or is that dependant on your brew ?
> 
> Why hey don't we have a dedicated section about this ... It goes beyond brewing


Yep, you sure read it correctly..... protein powder, Usually Animal, cookie's& Cream, from Universal

You could use any flavour you like, cinnamon swirl from Cellucor is delicious as well. Have some Frosted Cinnamon bun on the shelf also.

Often pop in some cinnamon, oats, cocoa, espresso, coffee, whey powder.

Pound in all the Protein at work without all the food. = less calories. Lets me eat a big meal when I get home.

But, for as my original straight forward suggestion, as many people may not work out to the above status..

My original suggestion of make a few shots at night, put on a French press brewing.. while you get ready for work.

Pour your pre-made shots in Thermos with the fresh coffee.

I do this as well, very, very tasty. + the added taste of espresso puts the coffee over the top! ............Who needs sugar or cream??


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Scotford said:


> I'm gonna go and rock the boat here a little bit, as I've changed my (and a few others, so far) opinion on cold brews somewhat. I've found that I, and also others that I have given blind taste testers to, actually prefer a hot brewed drink that has gone cold and been chilled for a few days/weeks a lot more than cold-brew itself. By no means conclusive, but both of a pair of quite well known cold brewers were stumped at their last visit to me!


Oh I agree. At the coffee festival brew lab were trying to peddle their nitro cold brew. Was not a fan of it at all.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Rhys said:


> Just taken delivery of a small stainless thermos flask from British Gypsum (I'm a plasterer btw..) as it was a freebie. Just thinking that it's too much faff for me to make coffee when I get up as I'm usually rushing. So.. If I made a couple of espros the night before, then put in my flask and topped with hot water (long black stylee) would the espro degrade overnight in the fridge? Just a thought..


I been doing something similar for 10 years...it tastes OK and is a great compromise when you don't have to to make a coffee in the morning. I'll often pull a double and split it into a cup and a shotglass, the shotglass one gets covered. If I then want another coffee later (e.g. up to 1 hr later) I use it. In the mornings though when I'm taking the kids to school, if there is one from the night before, I grab it, add the hot water and I'm good to go!


----------



## insatiableOne (Jul 29, 2015)

Never Knew this until I looked it up.

A long black is made by pouring a double-shot of espresso or ristretto over hot water. Usually the water is also heated by the espresso machine.[3] A long black is similar to an Americano, which is made by pouring hot water over a double-shot of espresso or ristretto usually the water is also heated by the espresso machine. Both retain the crema when brewed properly, though in the long black the crema will be more pronounced.

Too many different types on the chart, hard to make some properly without some extended practice

.


----------



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

Maybe a little off topic but one tip when using a thermos: fill it up first with boiling water and let it sit for a few minutes. Pour out the water and then add your coffee. It should stay hot for longer.


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

I used to carry a steel flask of coffee when doing driving jobs or touring with a band.. stayed hot for hours, but I soon gave up on that stewed taste!

Nowadays I'll carry a flask of water plus the necessary to make a decent brew, usually a one-cup cafetiere and a small sealed pot of fresh ground at breakfast time. Far superior to brewing either at breakfast or the night before.

Aeropress is also very convenient for doing this. V60 is dead easy to clean!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I agree with davec on this. If you do not have the time to muck around, then make a shot, store it and stick it in the flask and add hot (not too hot though) water and you are good to go. it is not for sale. it is not for anyone else use. If you find it acceptable, then off you go. If you have more time, then try something else


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

As i'm often in a hurry in the morning; my routine for the past year has been to make espresso in the evening, fridge it overnight, then drink it in the morning. If the espresso is pulled right it can taste pretty good (caveat; i really enjoy cold coffee anyway).

If I leave an espresso in the fridge for a few days however I find that it will start to separate leaving the suspended solids at the bottom and it won't taste so good.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Good thing about cold espresso is it hides no flaws. Any under/overextraction will show up. I've often found letting a shot go cold the best way to analyse method.


----------

